# need to chmod 777 /dev/dsp for sound each time i reboot...

## kraylus

i finally got sound to work via alsa (im using devfs) and now root can play mp3's and all that spiffy stuff. but a non-priv user cannot until i chmod 777 /dev/dsp. i have to do this each time i reboot. i set made sure to put my non-priv user in the audio group by appending them to it from /etc/groups

did i miss something? i had this working before in gentoo 1.2 with my sb awe64 and alsa.

thanks!

ryan

----------

## rac

Can you change this in /etc/devfsd.conf?

----------

## garo

You could ignore the problem by putting "chmod 777 /dev/dsp" in /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## kraylus

in /etc/devfsd.conf i changed the permissions to 755... but im thinking thats not enough for non-priv users. so i'll try 770. if that wont work, i'll do 777.

i dont wanna put commands like that in rc.local or any similar file because to me that's whats known as a "ghetto fix". i spent good money on this system and i want it to work like it should. slapping together settings leaves room for possibly instabilities in the system and that's not what i want (a.k.a ghetto rig.) alotta things can be fixed that way, but it's not really fixing it. it's more of a band-aid.

you said so yourself  -- "ignore the problem." so i don't wanna hear anyone saying that i'm talking crazy!

if i wanted a ghetto rig, i'd stick with windows.

ryan

----------

## taglass

Instead of changing your device permissions, why don't you fix the problem correctly and add users that need sound to the audio group.

----------

## garo

```
Instead of changing your device permissions, why don't you fix the problem correctly and add users that need sound to the audio group.
```

He already did:

```
i set made sure to put my non-priv user in the audio group by appending them to it from /etc/groups

```

----------

